# Great lakes fishery updates



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

The first ones we caught in Port Sheldon before everybody descended in mass (any thing to do with MOOD broadcasting it?) were 15-17" and great eaters. Next trip it was like 14", then 13" average, then like 11". Kind of a head scratcher that fish that were eating well, as they had bait in them, were getting smaller. Thinking the bigger ones were pushing down the shore to pile up at the bottom of the lake like they do.


----------



## chromer101 (Oct 21, 2011)

One thing I notice fishing the tourney trail last year is that a lot of class years school together. It even went with kings. One tourney we fished one location and hit a bunch of 2 yr olds and then moved and found a nice pod of 3 & 4Yr old 20+ lb fish that made us look stupid.(fire drills) I've notice the same with coho. Sometimes if you are loading up on small coho you need to switch location to find the older fish(we found them out deep several times, way out).


----------



## Captnbobb (Oct 20, 2003)

chromer101 said:


> One thing I notice fishing the tourney trail last year is that a lot of class years school together. It even went with kings. One tourney we fished one location and hit a bunch of 2 yr olds and then moved and found a nice pod of 3 & 4Yr old 20+ lb fish that made us look stupid.(fire drills) I've notice the same with coho. Sometimes if you are loading up on small coho you need to switch location to find the older fish(we found them out deep several times, way out).


Humans do the same thing, our schools are organized by age class also!


----------



## fisheater (Nov 14, 2010)

chromer101 said:


> One thing I notice fishing the tourney trail last year is that a lot of class years school together. It even went with kings. One tourney we fished one location and hit a bunch of 2 yr olds and then moved and found a nice pod of 3 & 4Yr old 20+ lb fish that made us look stupid.(fire drills) I've notice the same with coho. Sometimes if you are loading up on small coho you need to switch location to find the older fish(we found them out deep several times, way out).


Mr. Chromer,
You indeed are a better fisherman than this paddler. I don't leave (legal) fish, to find fish. For me, coming back with dinner is success!


----------

